# How to make steaks?



## mj88

Hi all,
Just got a place of my own and have some friends coming over later this week for a steak dinner in the backyard...just one minor detail, I have never made steaks.
I actually don't have a single clue what to do and don't really have anybody in the city that I know that I feel comfortable asking.

What I have done so far is buy sirloin steak. Each piece is about 16 oz. and 1-inch thick.

Here are a few questions I have and was hoping you could help me:
- Am I risking anything by buying the steaks and refigerating them for 4 days (the dinner is in a few days)
- Should I be marinading the steak? I have googled this thought extensively and some people say salt and pepper right before putting it on the grill is fine, and then others say the earlier I put salt and pepper the better...then there are others who say not to put salt until after the steak is done. What is the actual way?
- What temperature should my grill be?
- Assuming I want the steak to be medium, how long should I be leaving it on the grill for? 4 minutes each side? At what temperature?

Lastly, any ideas on what I should serve with the steaks?

Thanks for your help!!!

- MJ


----------



## Andy M.

No marinade.  Good steaks stand alone.  Salt and pepper before you put it on the grill.  Hot fire. 3-3.5 minutes per side then rest 5-10 minutes.  NEVER EVER cut into a steak to see if it's done.

Salad and beer are all you need.


----------



## roadfix

Which cuts of meat are available in your area and what kind of grill are you using?
And since you're grilling outdoors you can quickly grill some chopped vegis in a grill basket while the steaks are resting.

Also, if you've never done this before you should perhaps do a trial run one evening and grill yourself a nice piece of steak.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Which cuts of meat are available in your area and what kind of grill are you using?
> And since you're grilling outdoors you can quickly grill some chopped vegis in a grill basket while the steaks are resting.
> 
> Also, if you've never done this before you should perhaps do a trial run one evening and grill yourself a nice piece of steak.


+1


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Entertaining rule #1 is to not experiment on guests! 

Since you're a novice my advice is to not complicate things by thinking of marinades. Just focus on cooking your steaks properly. Rare, medium rare, medium, medium well, etc. I'm sure somebody will post advice below on how to tell the difference. I hate the thought of trying to cook several orders ranging from rare to well. I'd rather just kill everybody who doesn't like their steak medium-rare.   (Just kidding!) 

Yes the rule is to not cut the steaks while cooking, but my advice is  pick one that will be yours and when you're nearing the time you think  they're done cut a piece off your steak and taste it.

And when your steaks are done cooking, let them rest for at least 5 minutes, maybe 10 minutes, before serving. This has to do with the juices. Maybe somebody (below) will explain it.

Serve with a few selections of steak sauces, perhaps A-1, Lea & Perrins, and maybe some horseradish (if I'm invited).

See if your market or deli has stuffed baked potatoes (often cheese, sour cream, etc). If so, get their advice on how to cook them. Otherwise, steaks are traditionally served with baked potatoes, sour cream and chives (or green onions).

A salad with that would be good.


----------



## Uncle Bob

mj88 said:
			
		

> Am I risking anything by buying the steaks and refrigerating them for 4 days (the dinner is in a few days)



Not if your refrigerator is *less *than 40*F



			
				mj88 said:
			
		

> Should I be marinading the steak?



No! Unless you don't like the taste/flavor of good beef. 



			
				mj88 said:
			
		

> What is the actual way? (To salt)



Opinions and methods differ....Mine is to salt just prior to grilling. Offer a pepper mill at the table. 



			
				mj88 said:
			
		

> What temperature should my grill be?



As hot as a fire cracker!!!! On one side or end.



			
				mj88 said:
			
		

> Assuming I want the steak to be medium, how long should I be leaving it on the grill



Cows (beef) can't tell time. Buy a thermometer. ~ I don't recommend taking sirloin to medium. Medium rare would be much better/tender.~ If you want medium, pull them between 135 and 140....Let them rest for 5-10 minutes...during which time they will continue to cook from residual heat..rising up to 145* or more....which is in the medium range. 



			
				mj88 said:
			
		

> Lastly, any ideas on what I should serve with the steaks?



Baked Potatoes..sweet or russets are good.
A green salad is a common side. 
Garlic bread......... HTH

Have Fun!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I missed the part about 4 days. Not a problem as long as your refrigerator is suitably cold and the steaks are cooked by their "use by" steak. In fact I think steaks sold 50% off on the "use by" date are a good deal.

IMO a meat thermometer is not an effective method of determining when steaks are cooked to perfection. Somebody has a method often described as various tenderness or toughness compared to the various joints on your hand. I hope somebody will post a description. My own method is that I just know when they're done (and don't ask me to cook it any way other than medium rare). Yes I'm an unruly host. I'll cook it however you like as long as you like it medium rare.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

The only other things I would add are-- Pat the steaks dry with a paper towel before putting on the grill .  Otherwise they just steam for the time it takes for the surface moisture to cook off and they can fail to properly brown.

2nd,  saturate a paper towel with olive oil or cooking oil and using a Tongs, rub the grates with oil.   Then put the steaks on the grill and don't touch them or move them until they will willingly release when you go to turn them.  No sticking to the cooking surface. 

Use a tongs to turn your steaks.  Leave any sharp instrument, like a Fork indoors and safely away from the Steaks. 

Sirloin is my favorite grilled steak.   I pepper my steaks (rather heavily) and do not salt while cooking.  Personal preference.  I like mine Medium rare, and they will continue to cook a little after you platter them up.   

I'd do a big salad and you could have some garlic bread either wrapped in foil to throw on the grill and heat up. Or have a stack of garlic toasts and throw directly on the grill to toast while the steaks rest.   Now,  you could use a grill fork to turn those babies over.  

Watermelon for dessert.   Beer or Ice tea.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Somebody has a method often compared to the various tenderness or toughness compared to the various joints on your hand.



Nonsense! Who's hands?? Mine, yours, my wife's or a lumberjacks?? All hands are not the same. ~~ If you cook 100 plus steaks a night at a steak house then experience and touch/feel of the meat comes into play...but not for your typical, inexperienced  backyard cook. ~~ Also cutting one to check doneness is a poor indicator when you are cooking 4-6-8 steaks at a time. To much heat differential on a typical backyard grill...An instant read thermometer takes the guess work out of it.... Especially for the inexperienced 

Cheers!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Bob it's not my method but I think the "hand" description of doneness would work well for a beginner. Or if not then you find a better way to tell a beginner how to tell the difference between rare, medium and well.  I still disagree that a meat thermometer is useful in cooking steaks, although it's the king when cooking roasts.


----------



## Caslon

Since you're going to be focused on your steak grilling, why not buy some freshly made potato salad and coleslaw from the deli department no sooner than the day before the cookout.  Just tell them how many are coming over and they will suggest the quantity. Please don't buy packaged factory made coleslaw, the factory made potato salad is ok tho.  Keep them both well chilled until just before serving.  Boston baked beans go well with steaks as do french rolls.
It's best not to mess with marinating the steaks as this infuses flavor that some guests may not like. You can sprinkle some meat tenderizer on if you want (an hour beforehand). You can also wrap up some soaked mesquite or oak wood chips in aluminum foil (poke a few holes) and set it at the heat source for some smoke flavoring.

Charcoal or Gas?  Whichever, the general rule of thumb is...if you hold your hand over the grill and have to take it away in less than 3 seconds, the heat is too high.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Andy M. said:


> No marinade.  Good steaks stand alone.  Salt and pepper before you put it on the grill.  Hot fire. 3-3.5 minutes per side then rest 5-10 minutes.  NEVER EVER cut into a steak to see if it's done.
> 
> Salad and beer are all you need.


+1 apart from the salad, french stick,mustard and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to make the ultimate steak sarnie


----------



## Harry Cobean

allow the steaks to come up to room temperature before cooking.in my book,meat should never be cooked straight from the fridge.hot grill.cook one side for 2-3 mins.turn.when blood/juices start to appear on the surface of the side you cooked first that's perfect medium/rare.rest for same length of time you cooked(not you,the steak!)works everytime irrespective of thickness.salad made in advance & oven shoestring fries.that way you can concentrate on cooking the steaks.beer.
good luck & enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Or if not then you find a better way to tell a beginner how to tell the difference between rare, medium and well.




ThermoWorks - Splash-Proof Thermapen Thermometer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Bob it's not my method but I think the "hand" description of doneness would work well for a beginner. Or if not then you find a better way to tell a beginner how to tell the difference between rare, medium and well.  I still disagree that a meat thermometer is useful in cooking steaks, although it's the king when cooking roasts.



Okay, let me show you how to do it...oh, wait...


----------



## Caslon

Bolas De Fraile said:


> +1 apart from the salad, french stick,mustard and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make the ultimate steak sarnie



What are we seeing there in that pic, forgive me.


----------



## roadfix

Or........for a six pack of premium beer and steak dinner I can do the grilling for you and your guests.


----------



## Lemain

I go along with what's been said already with emphasis on -- 

Get the best meat you can...great steaks need great meat
Thick steaks cook better than thin
Marbled steak with yellow fat is a good sign -- sinew is a bad sign (usually)
Frying in a nice clean pan is better than grilling
Oil both sides with a neutral oil like groundnut
lightly season both sides with ground sea salt and black pepper (go easy they can add to taste)
Put into a good hot pan -- not oiled or fatted
When the steak wants to slide without sticking you can flip it over and sear second side
To check done-ness, use the back of a fork -- spread your hand, using the fork check what the flesh between your thumb and nearest finger feels like for firmness --
a) With your thumb loose and in contact with the adjacent finger, the flabbiness is rare -- blue -- when compared with the steak  Do NOT use the pointy bit of the fork because they will make it bleed
b) With your hand spread right open, the firmness is like a well-done (ruined, cremated) steak and fit for the pig-bin


----------



## mj88

Hi all,

Wow, I was expecting maybe one reply if lucky but two pages worth, that's awesome!

To answer a question a few people asked - I'm using a Gas Grill.

Here is the game plan I have learned so far:
- Take meat out an hour before cook time to let it come to room temperature then marinade with salt and pepper (personal choice of how much to use)
- Brush oil over grill to prevent meat from sticking
- Make sure grill is as HOT as possible -- would 500F be enough?
- Place steak on grill for 3 minutes and then flip and wait for 3 more minutes
- After the 6 minutes of total cook time either stick a thermometer to check internal temperature or use the finger trick
- Let steak rest for 5~10 minutes before digging in

I'm thinking of going with potato wedges and a salad to serve with the steak (unfortunately, these will all be store/deli bought).

Let me know what other great tips you guys have. I'm loving them and it's actually starting to make me comfortable (and believe that I can actually do this lol).

- MJ


----------



## GotGarlic

mj88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, I was expecting maybe one reply if lucky but two pages worth, that's awesome!
> 
> To answer a question a few people asked - I'm using a Gas Grill.
> 
> Here is the game plan I have learned so far:
> - Take meat out an hour before cook time to let it come to room temperature then marinade with salt and pepper (personal choice of how much to use)
> - Brush oil over grill to prevent meat from sticking
> - Make sure grill is as HOT as possible -- would 500F be enough?
> - Place steak on grill for 3 minutes and then flip and wait for 3 more minutes
> - After the 6 minutes of total cook time either stick a thermometer to check internal temperature or use the finger trick
> - Let steak rest for 5~10 minutes before digging in
> 
> I'm thinking of going with potato wedges and a salad to serve with the steak (unfortunately, these will all be store/deli bought).
> 
> Let me know what other great tips you guys have. I'm loving them and it's actually starting to make me comfortable (and believe that I can actually do this lol).
> 
> - MJ



Just a couple of things: when you sprinkle salt and pepper, you're seasoning, not marinating. Marinating is soaking the meat in a seasoned liquid that usually includes oil and an acid like citrus juice or vinegar.

As Bobby Flay says, I'm eating the meat, not the grill  I'd oil the meat rather than the grill grates - you can't get a flareup that way.

Remember to take the meat off the grill when it's 5-10 degrees cooler than the final temperature you want. As it rests, it will continue to cook from residual heat.

Enjoy!


----------



## roadfix

Also, make sure your guests are comfortable in your back yard, especially while dining.  Your back yard / patio ambiance is just as important as the food you prepare.


----------



## mj88

roadfix said:


> Also, make sure your guests are comfortable in your back yard, especially while dining. Your back yard / patio ambiance is just as important as the food you prepare.


 
I've got a deck and recently got a patio set...just one major issue: I think there's a beehive nearby because there are way too many bees.

I'm now googling methods to keep them away.
Ugh, what a pain.

- MJ


----------



## Uncle Bob

mj88 said:
			
		

> I'm now googling  methods to keep them away.



Beer and Bourbon!


----------



## Andy M.

mj88 said:


> I've got a deck and recently got a patio set...just one major issue: I think there's a beehive nearby because there are way too many bees.
> 
> I'm now googling methods to keep them away.
> Ugh, what a pain.
> 
> - MJ




First you have to find the hive.  It may be above or underground.  If there is a risk of allergic reactions, you may want to consider an exterminator.


----------



## Dawgluver

mj88 said:
			
		

> I've got a deck and recently got a patio set...just one major issue: I think there's a beehive nearby because there are way too many bees.
> 
> I'm now googling methods to keep them away.
> Ugh, what a pain.
> 
> - MJ



Are they bees, or are they hornets?  Bees shouldn't "bee" a problem, and if they're honeybees, please don't kill them.  Keep flowers away from immediate eating and seating areas.  Unless they're Africanized, they won't hurt you unless you step or sit on them.  A beekeeper could help relocate the hive.

Hornets, on the other hand, are nasty beasties, very territorial, and with wicked stings.  If you need to spray the hornets, locate the nest and spray in the evening after they've gone to bed and are dormant.  There are good products that can hit them from a distance.  Hornets can sting repeatedly, honeybees die once they sting.  Hornets can also have above and below ground nests.


----------



## Uncle Bob

dawgluver said:
			
		

> Unless they're Africanized, they won't hurt you unless you step or sit on them.



True! ~~ Basically just leave them alone.


----------



## roadfix

Grill often.  Bees don't like smoke.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> Grill often.  Bees don't like smoke.



Actually, smoke relaxes them!  It's what beekeepers use to calm the hive while doing maintenance and removing honeycombs.

Still would work!  Especially for the carnivorous steak-loving bees.


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, smoke relaxes them!  It's what beekeepers use to calm the hive while doing maintenance and removing honeycombs.
> 
> Still would work!  Especially for the carnivorous steak-loving bees.



That's interesting to know. 

I didn't realize there was an active beehive under the patio cover when I moved my smoker there.  After using my smoker once the bees vacated and never returned.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> That's interesting to know.
> 
> I didn't realize there was an active beehive under the patio cover when I moved my smoker there.  After using my smoker once the bees vacated and never returned.



They prefer marinated to rubbed...


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> They prefer marinated to rubbed...



I was using Habanero Death Dust on chicken wings that day, I think.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> I was using this rub on chicken wings that day, I think.



Ah.  That explains it.


----------



## roadfix

I used Death Dust on steaks too by adding it to compound butter and brushing it on steaks while grilling.  Added nice heat to the steaks but detracted from the flavor of the meat.


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> Still would work!  Especially for the carnivorous steak-loving bees.




Not to promote thread drift but...

We were eating steamed crabs out back one day and this yellow jacket kept coming down and stealing bits of crab.  Back and forth several times.  Then it made the mistake of trying to steal bits of *MY* crab.  Whacked it with me crab hammer.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Not to continue thread drift but...

Abnormal quantities of bees buzzing around could be indicative of a nearby (possibly new) beehive, and Africanized bees have been invading the more temperate (southern, southwestern, southeastern) parts of the US for a decade or two. If indeed they are Africanized a patio party could set them off, burned steaks or no.

I don't know where the OP is located but if in an area where these types of bees are a possibility the hazard should be addressed immediately. Do-it-yourself should only be attempted if it's certain they are not Africanized.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hornets/yellowjackets.  Trust me.  People mistake them for bees all the time.

And yellowjackets do like meat, especially in the fall. And apparently seafood too!

Hokay, back on topic.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hornets/yellowjackets.  Trust me.  People mistake them for bees all the time.
> 
> And yellowjackets do like meat, especially in the fall. And apparently seafood too!
> 
> Hokay, back on topic.


Not me. I had an incident. I got stung maybe 12-15 times. I puffed up. I am very aware of them now. Stirling sprayed them from ~15 feet away. This year I got a coupon from an exterminator to get rid of them for $10. I'm hanging on to that coupon and hoping we won't need it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Not to promote thread drift but...
> 
> We were eating steamed crabs out back one day and this yellow jacket kept coming down and stealing bits of crab.  Back and forth several times.  Then it made the mistake of trying to steal bits of *MY* crab.  Whacked it with me crab hammer.



Crabby when someone tries to take your food?


----------



## mj88

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Not to continue thread drift but...
> 
> Abnormal quantities of bees buzzing around could be indicative of a nearby (possibly new) beehive, and Africanized bees have been invading the more temperate (southern, southwestern, southeastern) parts of the US for a decade or two. If indeed they are Africanized a patio party could set them off, burned steaks or no.
> 
> I don't know where the OP is located but if in an area where these types of bees are a possibility the hazard should be addressed immediately. Do-it-yourself should only be attempted if it's certain they are not Africanized.



I'm located in Toronto, Ontario (Canada).
And now that I've educated myself on what the different types of bees are -- these are definitely yellow jackets.
This is going to make things extremely interesting as on a typical afternoon there are easily 4 or 5 of them hanging out on the deck.
If I'm unable to address this issue by the dinner day then I unfortunately will have to grill the steaks alone outside (risking my life -- I might be a tad bit dramatic here) and then serve the dinner indoors; which would obviously be disappointing.

- MJ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mj88 said:


> I'm located in Toronto, Ontario (Canada).
> And now that I've educated myself on what the different types of bees are -- these are definitely yellow jackets.
> This is going to make things extremely interesting as on a typical afternoon there are easily 4 or 5 of them hanging out on the deck.
> If I'm unable to address this issue by the dinner day then I unfortunately will have to grill the steaks alone outside (risking my life -- I might be a tad bit dramatic here) and then serve the dinner indoors; which would obviously be disappointing.
> 
> - MJ



How to Make a Wasp Trap with Step-by-Step Pictures - wikiHow


----------



## taxlady

mj88 said:


> I'm located in Toronto, Ontario (Canada).
> And now that I've educated myself on what the different types of bees are -- these are definitely yellow jackets.
> This is going to make things extremely interesting as on a typical afternoon there are easily 4 or 5 of them hanging out on the deck.
> If I'm unable to address this issue by the dinner day then I unfortunately will have to grill the steaks alone outside (risking my life -- I might be a tad bit dramatic here) and then serve the dinner indoors; which would obviously be disappointing.
> 
> - MJ


Check how much it would cost to get an exterminator. Be really careful when you look for the nest.


----------



## Dawgluver

mj88 said:
			
		

> I'm located in Toronto, Ontario (Canada).
> And now that I've educated myself on what the different types of bees are -- these are definitely yellow jackets.
> This is going to make things extremely interesting as on a typical afternoon there are easily 4 or 5 of them hanging out on the deck.
> If I'm unable to address this issue by the dinner day then I unfortunately will have to grill the steaks alone outside (risking my life -- I might be a tad bit dramatic here) and then serve the dinner indoors; which would obviously be disappointing.
> 
> - MJ



Yes!  The honeybees are vindicated!

Find the hornet nest, squirt it at dusk, you should be fine.  Or grill and eat at dusk, by then they should be dormant.

Take out a flyswatter, only if you have a good aim.  4 or 5 are smackable.  Just don't miss, they get really annoyed, and the rest of the family might attack.

There's probably a nest, either under or around your deck.  Follow it if you can when the hornets are entering.

Yellowjackets/hornets are different from wasps, which are usually pretty docile and often solitary.  Wasps don't attack unless provoked, yellowjackets/hornets don't care.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

mj88 said:


> I'm located in Toronto, Ontario (Canada).
> And now that I've educated myself on what the different types of bees are -- these are definitely yellow jackets.



AFAIK Toronto is still pretty protected from Africanized bees. It seem the farther north they go they cross-breed with more hardy cold weather bees who are also less aggressive.

Hornets and yellow jackets seem to be carnivores AFAIK. They are more interested in your steaks than you. The Afro-bees are interested in protecting their hives. I think you'll fare better against the meat eaters than against the hive protectors.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Caslon said:


> What are we seeing there in that pic, forgive me.


Its a 1" thick rib eye grilled for two mins on either side then rested and sliced for the sarnie.


----------



## Lemain

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Its a 1" thick rib eye grilled for two mins on either side then rested and sliced for the sarnie.


Hi Bolas, I seldom manage to get nice-flavoured rib-eye.  It never seems to be in the premium section of the meat counter/butcher yet common-sense tells us that if they sell premium rump, sirloin and fillet then there must be premium carcasses and premium less-prime cuts.  Where do you get yours from?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Lemain said:


> Hi Bolas, I seldom manage to get nice-flavoured rib-eye.  It never seems to be in the premium section of the meat counter/butcher yet common-sense tells us that if they sell premium rump, sirloin and fillet then there must be premium carcasses and premium less-prime cuts.  Where do you get yours from?


hi lemain,nice to see you again.small world 'innit?! checked on "the dark side",looks like it's degenerated into a knitting circle since........
anyway,back to steaks.not sure where my big brother gets his but,in my local tesco they have a finest section on the butchery.rump,sirloin,fillet and joy of joys T bone!.all can be cut to size & usually have a choice of welsh,scotch & english beef.all nice and dark so looks like its been well aged & no more expensive than the prepack finest equivalent.
got a ribeye there last week,really was good
harry


----------



## Lemain

Hi Harry, Small world  Good to see you.  Yes, clickety-click....I reckon a forum needs a minimum of one hundred new posts per day on average to remain in business.  And that's for a small forum with only a few sections max.  If people drop in and there is nothing new, or their posts remain unanswered they lose interest and drift away, usually for ever.  If you can keep the fresh posts and threads rising to well above one hundred then organic growth can happen. 

My nearest Tescos is an uneconomical drive away, so I only call in rarely...though might be going in that direction later so will keep my eyes open.


----------



## roadfix

OP.....So have you done a test run on that gas grill with a piece of steak?


----------



## Harry Cobean

Lemain said:


> Hi Harry, Small world  Good to see you.  Yes, clickety-click....I reckon a forum needs a minimum of one hundred new posts per day on average to remain in business.  And that's for a small forum with only a few sections max.  If people drop in and there is nothing new, or their posts remain unanswered they lose interest and drift away, usually for ever.  If you can keep the fresh posts and threads rising to well above one hundred then organic growth can happen.
> 
> My nearest Tescos is an uneconomical drive away, so I only call in rarely...though might be going in that direction later so will keep my eyes open.


may be worth calling them first.the two tesco's i have nearby are both the size of a small continent & it may only be the bigger ones that carry the range.
new posts?,last one i saw on "the dark side" was pin ups,they were all bangin' on about james dean,david essex,christopher bl**dy lee & michael landon from bonanza!! can't bring myself to look again....tena's at the ready ladies..................


----------



## Lemain

A Tescos the size of a continent?  I reckon ours is a bit smaller.  Incontinent?  But crikey, Harry, that's sad news from the DS.  Not Tenas?   Poor folk.  My granddad had a pipe.  I'll try to pop over and offer my sympathies if my VPN permits.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Lemain said:


> A Tescos the size of a continent?  I reckon ours is a bit smaller.  Incontinent?  But crikey, Harry, that's sad news from the DS.  Not Tenas?   Poor folk.  My granddad had a pipe.  I'll try to pop over and offer my sympathies if my VPN permits.


hmmmmm,worth a go but watch out for the guards & wire,oh yeah & christopher bl**dy lee..............


----------



## Kayelle

Back to the subject of how to cook steak.........

One picture is worth a thousand words about how to cook a steak to any degree of doneness.  You'll be a pro in no time.


Never fail method......and no holes in the steak.


How to Tell When Your Steak is Done - YouTube


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> One picture is worth a thousand words about how to cook a steak to any degree of doneness.  You'll be a pro in no time.



...unless you have a very picky guest...lol...


Rare Steak - No Reservations... - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle

I loved that scene and that movie RF !

I always say I want mine Red not Purple, and there *is a difference.  *


----------



## danbuter

Once you put the meat on the grill, shut the lid and leave it alone! Opening and closing the lid multiple times will hurt the cooking process.


----------



## mj88

Quick question,
Should I be washing the meat before seasoning it or no?
I see some blood on the meat...should I just pat it dry and let the grill take care of it OR should I wash it?

- MJ


----------



## taxlady

mj88 said:


> Quick question,
> Should I be washing the meat before seasoning it or no?
> I see some blood on the meat...should I just pat it dry and let the grill take care of it OR should I wash it?
> 
> - MJ


Just pat it dry, really well.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Just pat it dry, really well.



+1

You just HAVE to let us know how everything turns out!


----------



## Lemain

Dawgluver said:


> You just HAVE to let us know how everything turns out!



They'll all turn out to be vegans


----------



## roadfix

We need pictures of this gathering.


----------



## mj88

So the dinner is postponed to the next weekend with good weather as my gf's grandmother passed away.

But I did do a practice round for myself anddd..... I am confused -- that's the best way to explain it.

I wanted somewhere in between of a medium-rare and medium steak so here is how I went about it:

- Took meat out and let it arrive to room temperature
- Used a paper towel to soak up any water on the meat
- Seasoned with salt and pepper (a liberal amount of pepper) about an hour before putting the steak on the grill
- Sprayed "Pan" on the grill to prevent meat from sticking
- Brought the grill up to 550 degrees (it's a gas grill)
- Put meat on grill (the sizzle came out nice and loud, so I figured that's a good sign) and then closed lid
- Waited 3.5 minutes and then opened lid and flipped it EXCEPT when I flipped it the side that was supposed to be grilling looked like hardly anything had changed! So I thought to myself...maybe it's supposed to be like that and then closed the grill and waited another 3.5 minutes for the other side to grill.
- Opened the grill after 3.5 minutes and the steak still looked quite a ways away from actually being edible. -- the temperature dipped a bit to 500 but I made sure to not let it dip any lower.
- So I let it sit on the grill for 2.5 MORE minutes EACH side and then finally it looked like it was edible.
- Pulled it off the grill (total cook time ended up being: 6 minutes x 2 sides = 12 minutes at 500 degrees).
- Sat down to start eating after letting it rest on the plate for 10 minutes and the outside parts of the steak definitely looked and tasted more medium to well done, rather than the meadium-rare to medium that I wanted
- I was a little disappointed and then I was just confused when I got to the middle of the steak because it was RARE! Like as RED as it can be.

What happened? How come it took the steak so long to change colour on the grill and then how come the middle of the steak was rare while the other parts were well done? Was the grill not hot enough? Too hot?
I'm confused .

Sorry for the long winded post but I just wanted all to know exactly what I did so they can pinpoint where I went wrong.
I'm going to go through another test run on my own this weekend probably.

- MJ


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Sounds like too hot to me. Lower the heat and it will have longer cooking time and more time for heat to penetrate to middle.

I believe that spraying vegetable oil on a grill with an open flame may be a fire hazard. Instead, fold a paper towel and hold it with tongs, dip it in a small dish of oil and rub that on the grill.


----------



## Lemain

So sorry to hear of your g/f's loss.

Sounds as though it wasn't hot enough to me (sorry, Greg).  When cooking a steak or any slice of premium meat, you need to sear the outside so that it literally burns, brown.  It's called the Maillard process.  If you don't get the heat to that level or for long enough you end up with something that looks, smells and tastes like what old sock probably tastes.  It's also one reason why you hot-fry meat before braising or casseroling.

I never, ever use a grill for steak.  I'm from the UK and we call the cooking of meat on a hot metal plate 'frying' -- I think you call it 'broiling'?  We use a 'frying pan' and I think you use a 'skillet'?  

Live well.  Use a frying pan.

The best way I know to cook steak in a frying pan is to first coat it in neutral oil - groundnut (peanut) oil is excellent and zero-taste for most palates.  You want it slimy with oil but not dripping with oil.  Then just before cooking rub salt and pepper in.  Never leave salt in contact with sliced meat for any length of time.  Salt can toughen meat.  For the two of you, grind some salt on a small saucer, grind in some black pepper, and just before you put the oiled steaks in the pan rub the salt/pepper in.  Not too much, people can always add seasoning but it's hard to take it out.  Then into a HOT skillet.  Probably two mins.  Then it should be sliding around and making happy noises, and smoke.  You try to flip it over when the outside looks like what a nice steak should look like, not an old handbag.

Try it again


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I usually have my grill set pretty hot for steaks. Actually I don't know why his steak outside was overdone and the inside too raw.


----------



## Lemain

I wasn't completely with it either but then again I never grill steak other than open charcoal....I don't even cook 'em over hot lava.  There is a system that is becoming popular in the UK in specialist restaurants -- hot lava slabs and you cook your own at table.  The French have had them for years....Pierre à griller usually heated by an alcohol burner.  If our friend takes himself to such a restaurant every night until his g/f comes round to dinner he'll be able to experiment bite by bite, night by night!


----------



## roadfix

Just to add, temperature gauges on most BBQ grills tend to be nowhere close being accurate, especially against temperature at the grate level.   I would suggest getting an inexpensive (about $20) digital temp probe to take the temp directly off the meat itself.  Do not rely on the lid mounted grill gauge.


----------



## roadfix

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I usually have my grill set pretty hot for steaks. Actually I don't know why his steak outside was overdone and the inside too raw.


The OP said he brought the steak to room temp but for some reason the steak being rare on the inside tells me otherwise.  Perhaps the inside was still partially frozen?
Plus, if the grate temp was really high enough solid grill marks should have appeared even at one minute.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

IMO the temperature gauge on gas barbecues is for when you're using indirect cooking method, i.e. using it as a sort of outdoor oven.

It's only a relative indication when you're grilling.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> The OP said he brought the steak to room temp but for some reason the steak being rare on the inside tells me otherwise.  Perhaps the inside was still partially frozen?
> Plus, if the grate temp was really high enough solid grill marks should have appeared even at one minute.


+1


----------



## roadfix

Additionally, when I grill steaks for the medium-well crowd I initially grill them over high heat to give them a nice char and grill marks, then move them off to the side of the grill to the indirect side for further doneness.


----------



## FrankZ

When I do steaks on the grill (other than for me) I like to get it ripping hot, however hot I can make it with the charcoal.  Put them on and sear them, then move them to a cooler part of the grill to let the heat cook deep inside.  You may not get the deisred results with using only one method.

Also if you get a probe be sure you know its limits.  Mine is rated to 425F.  I do have a heat gun that I can use but that actually isn't great because it is hard to get the temp at the grate without shooting through to the charcoal.


----------



## mj88

The frozen meat in the middle theory is definitely the most logical one I think.
So next time, I'll take the meat out even earlier.

But any thoughts on why the meat took so long to change colour on the outside? Shouldn't it have changed colour after the first 3 minutes?
I'm assuming the lid thermometer reports lower temperature than what the grate actually is, so if anything the grill was actually hotter than 500 degrees...shouldn't the steak start to turn brown?
When I flipped it all I saw were the grill lines and barely any colour changing.

- MJ


----------



## roadfix

mj88....Ideally, it's best to thaw frozen meat in the fridge over a day or two, then take it out and bring to near room temp before cooking.

If you did not get nice black grill marks and hardly any change in surface color your grate temp was not high enough.  
If you're able to put your hand just a few inches over the grate for more than, say, a couple of seconds your grill is not hot enough.


----------



## FrankZ

If the steak was frozen in the middle it could be acting like a heat sink and make it take longer to darken the outside.

Thaw the steak completely in the fridge.  If you feel a need to take it out early to bring it to room temperature (debatable if this is effective) do so with a fully thawed steak.

If the steak was fully thawed your hood thermometer might be seriously off.  Just because it reads 500F doesn't mean it has a clue as to what it is talking about.


----------



## GotGarlic

mj88 said:


> The frozen meat in the middle theory is definitely the most logical one I think.
> So next time, I'll take the meat out even earlier.
> 
> But any thoughts on why the meat took so long to change colour on the outside? Shouldn't it have changed colour after the first 3 minutes?
> I'm assuming the lid thermometer reports lower temperature than what the grate actually is, so if anything the grill was actually hotter than 500 degrees...shouldn't the steak start to turn brown?
> When I flipped it all I saw were the grill lines and barely any colour changing.
> 
> - MJ



Salting the meat at least an hour ahead is the best way to tenderize it and add flavor. Check this out: Steak Recipe: Turning Cheap “Choice” Steak into Gucci “Prime” Steak (Warning: This blogger uses blunt language that may offend some people.)

I don't measure the grill temperature; I have a gas grill and I just turn it on high on both burners for at least 10 minutes. I brush the steak lightly with oil, not the grill grates. Then I reduce the burners to medium and put the steaks on the grill.

After grilling for about 3 minutes per side, I measure the temperature of the meat with an electronic probe thermometer. Remove the meat from the grill when the temp is about 10 degrees below the final temperature you want. If it's not high enough after six minutes, turn one burner to low and move the meat to the low side; check again after two minutes. Exactly how long to leave it on depends on the temperature of the meat and the final temp you want; experience will help.

Here's a meat temperature chart. Hope this helps.


----------



## taxlady

Is it a charcoal grill? A gas grill?


----------



## mj88

taxlady said:


> Is it a charcoal grill? A gas grill?


 

Gas grill.
4 burners.
I had all 4 on high for 5 minutes before putting meat on.

- MJ


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> I don't measure the grill temperature; I have a gas grill and I just turn it on high on both burners for at least 10 minutes.


This is assuming your grill is operating at or near peak performance.
Gas grills don't operate efficiently if the burners are not clean and full of gunk, resulting in much lower temps.  Also, if using lava rocks, make sure they're spaced evenly, not full of gunk, and not restricting heat flow.


----------



## FrankZ

Gas grills can take a surprisingly long time to heat up and be ready for cooking.  They aren't instant on.


----------



## taxlady

I would try spritzing a bit of water on the grill to test the temperature. When I make pancakes a drop of water should dance. I think on the grill, the water should just immediately turn to steam, if it is hot enough for steak. Anyone?


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> This is assuming your grill is operating at or near peak performance.
> Gas grills don't operate efficiently if the burners are not clean and full of gunk, resulting in much lower temps.  Also, if using lava rocks, make sure they're spaced evenly, not full of gunk, and not restricting heat flow.



Thanks for the info. It's a fairly old grill and, based on your description, I'm pretty sure it's not performing at peak efficiency  I did grill a porterhouse on it yesterday, which came out beautifully seared and cooked medium-rare, just like we like it  I really think the meat thermometer is the key.


----------

